# LFS with good selection in DFW



## doctordun (Jul 30, 2006)

I am new to this and find that I am somewhat disappointed with the plant selection and quality in the few stores I've visited.
It appears plants are an afterthought for them.

Are there stores in the DFW area that have good displays of plants for sale?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! I've moved your thread and changed the title so that it will get more response.

Since I rarely go to retail shops, I can't give you a good answer. Your best access to a large variety of plants is to join DFW APC so that you can participate in member plant trades.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with Michael; however, I think fish gallery has healthy looking plants and usually has a mother plant for a reasonable price 

Btw.... welcome!


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with Michael, but if didn't find the plant you are looking for you may give Brian at FireWater Aquatics (in Watauga) a call, he can try order it for you.


----------



## doctordun (Jul 30, 2006)

Last time at Fish Gallery, they were mostly out of plants. I wonder if they get supplies in on certain days. 
I have some low light, easy plants right now and just seeing if I can keep them alive.
I have these:
Anubia Barteri
Java Fern
Java Moss
Moneywort
Water Sprite
Cryptocoryne lutea (perhaps not a good choice since I have learned that it is hard to propagate unless you are fairly skilled)

I got some dry ferts and mixed them and using the PPS method of dosing.
I just got an Aquatic Life T5 HO light.

I am not sure what other plants I can add. It's a thirty gallon aquarium.

Thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

fish gallery get's the plants on thuresday and fridays if you are looking for something you will have to ask chris to order it.


----------



## dudebro (Sep 23, 2012)

+1 for fish gallery


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Chris is now back at aquarium boutique. I would say brian at fire water aquatic is good, he can get just about anything. he was able to get me some dwarf hair grass mats.


----------

